# j30 lsd swap



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

I had a 240 sx it was hit now i am looking into another one. i found 2 j30s at the local yard near me how hard is it to take them out and put them into a 240sx and what tools are needed. I will probably sell the second rear.Thanks


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

zlr101 said:


> I had a 240 sx it was hit now i am looking into another one. i found 2 j30s at the local yard near me how hard is it to take them out and put them into a 240sx and what tools are needed. I will probably sell the second rear.Thanks


It's easy. You only need hand tools to swap the diff, unless your output shaft bolts round like mine, in which case you have to cut them off. I just used a die grinder. I've posted several times about J30 VLSD swaps, so search...


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

yeah i saw your posts just was trying to finds exact tools(sizes) to make it easy to drag 2 out of the yard but i will take the bag of tools and hopefully all goes well and i can get one atleast maybe 2 and sell one thanks.


----------

